# CAD programs



## Neonnblack (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys i was wondering if anyone knew of any good, easy to use, and free CAD programs. I need one because i do alot of smaller 2x4 structures and such for holding different size pieces of racks, shelves, brackets, etc, for work. They like to have all the "blueprints" for them on hand for corporate so they can send them out to different stores. I'm just tired of hand drawing the blueprints on paper and am looking for a program to make it a bit easier, and these are 2d/3d drawings. Thanks for the help guys, hope to see you all on more of the forums.

:thumbsup:

Edit: I am currently playing with AllyCAD and its neat, still learning its features tho.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 3, 2010)

A few sites:
http://www.freecad.com/
http://www.freebyte.com/cad/cad.htm
http://www.caddprimer.com/Free_CAD_software/cad_shareware_freeware.htm


Also, google sketchup:  http://sketchup.google.com/


----------



## Neonnblack (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice, thanks for the info!


----------



## Neonnblack (Jun 6, 2010)

Sketchup is an amazing program, thanks rusty


----------



## RobbieKnobbie (Jun 28, 2010)

If you're considering going full boat 3D, try Alibre Design. You can download the full package for a trial period - after which it turns into a 'Basic' (but fully functional) version

I use SolidWorks at work and Alibre compares pretty well to it.

Alibre web site


----------

